# Trailer for my Home Haunt



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this. Feel free to bump me. Just wanted to show you the video I put together to promote my yard display.

Been haunting for several years. However, we're accepting donations to the American Diabetes Association this year and blowing the doors off! My 11 year old son was diagnosed in February and it's all about my amazing boy.

*



*


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Bad Monkey - Great work! The string background music is perfect...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on this and good luck with your haunt.


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Awesome Job*

The trailer is amazing. Hopefully the money you and everyone else donate will help them find a cure. Keep up the great work.


----------

